# flip my display



## marksteven1958 (Aug 29, 2013)

vizio e420i-a1 tv mounted on an articulating mount tilting forward....i would like to be able to flip the image..for a test, I had mounted the tv upside down so speakers reflect off the ceiling and they sound much nicer..now i just need to flip the picture...is it at all possible? thanks, mark


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If the input is from a PC, then it could likely be done (via the video drivers/setup). But you can't simply invert the image of a TV that I'm aware of.


----------



## marksteven1958 (Aug 29, 2013)

that what i was afraid of...it's a smart tv, just not that smart...the reason i thought it could done..you see portrait at the stores all the time...like you said, probably pc fed.......thanks.

:facepalm:


----------

